# Новый Юпитер 2д. Странный звук



## ДенисКиров (4 Мар 2020)

Добрый день.
Если новый баян. Он на гарантии. Но ехать в Москву далеко, но всё равно придётся, похоже. Но хочется узнать, так сказать, "с чем поеду".

При игре piano при каждом нажатии баса длящаяся нота в правой руке искажается. При игре только правой - всё хорошо. Преподаватели говорят, что такого не видели никогда.
Что это может быть? Прилагаю фрагмент.
видео на Google Drive 
Спасибо!


----------



## ugly (4 Мар 2020)

Добрый день.
О, открылись новые подробности. 

На пиано расход воздуха очень небольшой, соответственно и ведение меха очень легкое. Бас же берет много воздуха, т.к. и расход через басовые голоса (даже очень высокого качества) большой, и самих голосов как минимум 4. От этого голос в правой руке при нажатии баса может искажаться - ему воздуха не хватает. Вполне может быть, что дело просто в ведении меха - игра на пиано довольно сложна.
(На дешевых инструментах часто и вовсе невозможна, но здесь Юпитер 2Д, надеюсь он достаточного качества.)
На меццо пиано или меццо форте такое явление наблюдается?


----------



## vev (4 Мар 2020)

ugly, 

Похоже, что реально расход воздуха через бас очень большой и голоса в правой руке просто "голодают" во время звучания баса. Сложно сказать по видео, насколько это пиано.... Но такого эффекта и настолько выраженного на нормальном инструменте быть не должно


----------



## ugly (4 Мар 2020)

По видео понять сложно, это да. Поэтому мои предположения основаны не на видео, а на словесном описании проблемы.


----------



## ДенисКиров (4 Мар 2020)

Спасибо, завтра мастер в музыкалке будет, покажем. Заодно и сыграет во всех режимах. И Гусарову напишу.
На голодание похоже, на Огоньке и Востоке такого нет.


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Мар 2020)

ДенисКиров написал(а):


> Что это может быть?


Это может быть только одно. Голоса правой никуда не годятся, это брак либо погоня за дешевизной).


----------



## ДенисКиров (6 Мар 2020)

Мастер из филармонии посмотрел. Говорит, так быть не должно. И в левой руке несколько басов не строят. Напишет подробно позднее, какие кнопки фальшивят.
Говорит, они концертный Юпитер (за 450тыр) три раза возили по гарантии, ничего не смогли починить и заменили на новый. 
И это меня пугает...


----------



## ugly (6 Мар 2020)

Наш пензенский мастер на новые Юпитеры (на большие) ругается больше, чем на старые Вельтмейстеры...


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (10 Мар 2020)

За такие деньги и такой брак гонят-это не порядок,конечно.


----------

